# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  frame plan for two internal steps

## skippymate

Hi all 
i was wondering if some one can help me with a plan to make two stairs for internal living area from dining room to lounge room
thank u all for your time

----------


## brissyboy

Ok 2 steps, so 3 risers.
Measue height diff between floors and divide by 3. This will give you your rise.
what width timber are you using for your treads, this is your run. 
Now make up a templat, a right angle triangle with your rise and your run as the 2 shorter sides. 
On your stringer mark a line 40mm from the top. Mark the template along the stringer. that is the position of the top of your treads, the angle to rest against the bearer on the highside and to sit on the floor on the low side.

----------


## skippymate

thank you so brissy boy for your time replying to my problem 
kind regards
skippymate :Biggrin:

----------


## sundancewfs

One other place to look is Blocklayers website with the stair calculator Stair Calculator - Layout Stair Stringer, Headroom Rise Run Baluster
I used this when I was designing my stairs

----------

